# thanks...



## zhakrin (Sep 30, 2011)

Well... I'm jumping ship. Getting the Note 2 next week and I just wanted to drop a line here and thank everyone for all their efforts.

I started rooting and loved the GummyCharged ROMs. Then there was Eclipse and a few others till I finally landed on Tweaked. Thanks to all those guys who worked on a custom ROM and especially to dwitherell for sticking around when everyone else had moved on.

Also thanks to all the folks who spent time on themes, kernels, battery indicator mods and anything else. You made this a fun and even educational experience.

Well, I suppose that's really all that's to be said, except for one last time...

THANKS!!


----------



## jco23 (Dec 10, 2011)

bum............ bum.............. bum................ another one bites the dust.....


----------



## RWNube (Sep 30, 2011)

Still rocking tweaked myself. You will love the note 2.
The Charge makes a good companion phone to the Note 2. Stweaks with Perseus kernel has audio mods just like Voodoo. 
RGB samoled with Wolfson audio on both devices = win! 
Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk 2


----------

